# Best website to purchase plants



## bbentler (Feb 1, 2009)

I am trying to find websites that show actual pictures of the plants they will ship you. I am willing to pay more for larger plants such as anuibias. I am just starting out in this hobby, coming from saltwater, and would like to find places to purchase really fantastic plants. I tried doing searches on this website for other threads that are similar so if you know of one please feel free to point me in the right direction. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 125gallon (Aug 28, 2008)

aquariumplants.com They have many, and tell you a little bit about them. They also show a photo of the plant.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/ 
I have bought from aquabotanicstore and I am real happy with them.
Joetee


----------



## joshh (Dec 9, 2008)

I've bought from both aquariumplants and aquabotanic. Same plants different results. Pretty much received all dead plants from aquabotanics, so I ordered the plants at aquariumplants and they came in great condition. Not to mention aquariumplant's shipping cost was half the price they charge at botanics.

*But that's just my experience :confused1:


----------



## bbentler (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the variety of aquabotanics, but really don't want to deal with dead plants. I also live in Iowa so this may be a really stupid time of year to be ordering plants.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I use this place alot.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Josh,

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I looked up your order, which was placed around Christmas and shipped on December 30. Baby tears, Riccia, Anubias, Myrio, bacopa, difformis, Amazon swords, and hairgrass right?

I am sorry if you tried to contact me and couldn't get a hold of me. Around Christmas for a couple weeks we had a series of snow storms here and I couldn't even get to a computer, and I was also having email problems. I do have a toll free phone number you can call to reach me.

To my knowledge, I have been unaware of the probloem with your order. Whatever plants you are unhappy with, I would be happy to give you a full refund. The plants were shipped to you in a thermal bag with a heat pack, and some of the plants are pretty tough to kill, like the Anubias and Swords, but if they arrived in unsatisfactory condition, I will take care of it for you.

The plants were sent by UPS second day, which you were charged 20.40. Thats five dollars less than the actual shipping cost that I paid UPS. Please call me if you would like a refund to your credit card. 

And there is no S on Aqua Botanic :smile:

Best regards


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

joshh said:


> I've bought from both aquariumplants and aquabotanic. Same plants different results. Pretty much received all dead plants from aquabotanics, so I ordered the plants at aquariumplants and they came in great condition. Not to mention aquariumplant's shipping cost was half the price they charge at botanics.
> 
> *But that's just my experience :confused1:


I would say this is a bunch of bull. Besides if they were dead I know they would have replaced them if it were there fault. If they were left on the door step out in the snow well then I suppose.
I have ordered from AB with zero problems and a great price.
You should not try to slander a wonderful supplier that many of us use and like. If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Joetee said:


> I would say this is a bunch of bull. Besides if they were dead I know they would have replaced them if it were there fault. If they were left on the door step out in the snow well then I suppose.
> I have ordered from AB with zero problems and a great price.
> You should not try to slander a wonderful supplier that many of us use and like. If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it.


You're doing far worse for AB than the original review. I don't know if there is some history between you and the other poster, but the owner of AB didn't call him a liar like you did. It's just not very nice, IMO.




Overall, in business, a cornerstone of quality is asking your customers about their opinion of your service. You'll notice that many online mega-stores (Amazon, buy.com, etc.) will follow up and ask you to either review your purchase, or tell them how it was. If you ask, you can be proactive, not reactive.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Not to get involved in any finger pointing, but my experience(s) with aquabotanic have been nothing but positive. As a matter of fact, my girlfriend thought some anubias I ordered a while back was fake because it was in such great condition! My neighbor, who has a planted tank, also thought it was fake. Friendly and courteous to deal with, plants shipped on time, everything was healthy and I felt like I got a pretty good deal. 

With that said, I think you're best bet for finding plants is right here on the swap and shop! They're inexpensive (sometimes even free) and you have access to an astounding variety of plants including many that aren't easily found in stores, and they're almost always in excellent health (depending on the source). 

Wherever you end up ordering your plants from, don't have unreasonable expectations: If you're having an order shipped in the extreme hot/cold, don't freak out if a stem or two has melted. Furthermore, if you have a problem, contact the retailer. They can't fix your problem if they don't know you have one. 

Good luck! And remember to watch the swap and shop for the best deals on plants, or if there are specific varieties you are looking for, start a WTB (want to buy) thread listing them and just wait for the pm's to come rolling in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Joshh,
I apologize if I sounded like I was calling you a liar. That wasn't my goal. I was only trying to say if we don't have something nice to say then we shouldn't say anything at all. Unless there is severe gross negligence on the company's part.
Joe


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Joetee said:


> I was only trying to say if we don't have something nice to say then we shouldn't say anything at all.


:icon_roll

Any review/experience is invalidated if all of them are positive and the negative is swept under the rug. This irrational defense of vendors is a pointless endeavor, leave this between the vendor and the customer. 

I vote for closure, this thread has been corrupted.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Closure granted. Vendor reviews are frowned upon here for the exact reasons that unfolded here.

If you have a problem with a vendor, then deal with them directly please. There is a time and a place to make a public statement about a vendor (good or bad).

This is not one of them.


----------

